# Rescued from a burn pile



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

A customer brought these by:








They may not be pretty but he told me the dozer operator was threatening him that he was going to light the pile on fire if he didn't hurry. He got two loads but said there was several more loads deeper in the pile he couldn't get to before they went up in smoke. They are red and white oak and hickory. The longest is 20'+. He's in no hurry getting them milled...good thing - we won't be able to get to them for a few months.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The hickory outta be fun to mill after laying so long :sweatdrop: :laughing:. I don't mill much hickory on purpose, hard ripping stuff. Better to mill it than just torch it though that's for sure.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

If I remember right the customer wasn't all that interested in that hickory and there was some discussion about turning it into firewood. Besides, the pith is off center. (It's the center log.)


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking at your picture, I keep thinking back to all my years of burning firewood as to what beautiful lumber some of this firewood would have made. I also got it in 20' lengths and cut it up at the house. Red


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Doesn't it just break your heart to think of all the beautiful wood that goes up in smoke because people just don't see the potential?

Gerry


----------

